# Wanted 2x Girls Christening gowns



## cfh (Jun 9, 2008)

*Wanted 2x Girls Christening gowns*

Hi 
We are after 2 christening gowns for our girls. They will be 5 months the day we christen them.
It can be short or long but nothing too shimmering.
Could you please send me a pic and price you would like for it.
Many Thanks
C

More Infomation


----------



## mark14 (Nov 8, 2009)

Have you tried www.sazoo.co.uk who have a great selection of christening and holy communion outfits?


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi, sorry to crash this thread, I just wanted to say hi to Mark14 and welcome you to FF. Why don't you post a bit about yourself on the introduction thread so that we can welcome you and give you any help that you might need. You can also meet other newbies too


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi

I have a friend who has an online buisiness dealing in christening gowns if you want to take a look - simplyspecialonline.com

Lou-Ann 

p.s. please don't mention that I gave you the link as I don't use my real name on here lol


----------

